# Impressive girl strength vid!!



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just seen this on youtube, strong girl!! (apologies if this has been posted already)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I k ow nothing about lifting why the arch in back?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I k ow nothing about lifting why the arch in back?


Its a powerlifting bench press albeit a bit exaggerated in her case as shes extremely flexible.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

she should be playing with barbi dolls not lifting weights...lol...strong girl tho...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jones105 said:


> she should be playing with barbi dolls not lifting weights...lol...strong girl tho...


very strong!!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

just posted this on my m8 facebook page

he's 6.2 and 16 stone and can only just do this lol

gonna rip sh1t out of him 2moro

thanks fatstuff


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

weird man!!


----------



## jayjaybeednb (Nov 5, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> I k ow nothing about lifting why the arch in back?


exactly what i thought...didnt look right..but then i know fukc all about powerlifting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

When I saw her arch her back like that, I was thinking SNAP...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Its a powerlifting bench press, its a very technical lift, but due to her flexibility she can obviously take it to an exaggerated extreme


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

God I can't watch her back !!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> just posted this on my m8 facebook page
> 
> he's 6.2 and 16 stone and can only just do this lol
> 
> ...


I'm going to do the same to my mate who's 6'4 and 17.5st and couldn't manage 50kg


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm going to do the same to my mate who's 6'4 and 17.5st and couldn't manage 50kg


i know you shouldn't rip the newbies but fcuk its funny as hell lol


----------



## romadose (Sep 10, 2011)

She's gonna be one chunky lady!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

romadose said:


> She's gonna be one chunky lady!


I doubt it. I reckon she'd stay quite slim and lean.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> I doubt it. I reckon she'd stay quite slim and lean.


I dunno man, very second i touch a barbell i must gain 1-2 stone.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Its a powerlifting bench press, its a very technical lift, but due to her flexibility she can obviously take it to an exaggerated extreme


Exactly, the way to push more is to give yourself a solid base so by arching and pushing the shoulders into the bench, you create a more stable platform. It's is exaggerated on her tho!

Diet and genetics will determine whether she gains bulk. Either way her strength is impressive...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

my back hurts man


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

These pl lifts are mega impressive, especially her.

But I still think its MORE impressive to watch a strong as sh1t bodybuilder perform a 'normal' bench movement with similar weights


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

fookin hell isnt that much of an arch dangerous ? hurt my back just watching

still very impressive though


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

brandon91 said:


> fookin hell isnt that much of an arch dangerous ? hurt my back just watching
> 
> still very impressive though


her version looks scary I agree, but the bar is coming down above the lower part of her back that is still in contact with the bench, the rest of her spine and body are just allowing her to get more stability by providing downward force, that's my opinion but would be interested to hear from some powerlifting experts.


----------

